# <<<<<Friday Pics>>>>>>



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Monster Jams pics with the Family


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

...


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

looks like they had a good turnout !!!

*MB*


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

at the lake...a few slabs showing up....


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

1)nap time
2)Debra Medina
3)Got Milk?
4) Sneaking around After dark
5)Off the Corn MOFO !
6)Sunset


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Waiting for the news to come on.


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Way 2Cool !


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

*Hawaii*

...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I made myself a pen. Mesquite, Corian and Steel.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Last Saturday Morning*

Galveston Seawall


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

y'all know how to get a mornin' started fo' sho. God bless 2cool!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

My son's project in writing class this week!


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

I miss that car hwell:


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Highest point word on words with friends 


-Nick


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

atcNick said:


> Highest point word on words with friends
> 
> -Nick


Cheater app?


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

*Friday Pics.*

Artist Point - Yellowstone
Black Bear w/ cubs - Yellowstone
Small Tree @ Glacier 
Decent afternoon of fishing
Couldn't find my Ornaments one year
Last Summer Port Isabell 34" Snook


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Wienie roast with the crew last Satry

Fuzzy Bote Show breakdown pics


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

hungry kitty
what i came home too this week (momma left pantry door open)
potential record Eld's deer we killed last weekend


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

stargazer said:


> Galveston Seawall


Outstanding!!!!!!!! Beautiful work!!!!! One of the pics I would like to have is of the Galveston Causeway (old or new) from a boat in West Bay showing the bridge connecting the mainland and Galveston Island. The technique you use to get those colors would be outstanding on the pic I want.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great pics as always!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*belated Birthday to A.J FOYT*

Happy Birthday A.J. Foyt ..76 and still going strong ....wish you many more to come ... Included is the last lap he made at indy 500


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Plenty of pics in here ... enjoy ... !

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=390865


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

stargazer said:


> Galveston Seawall


Very very nice!  PM sent asking permission to print. Thanks.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Been sending geedunk, books, magazines to a friend and his group in Kuwait, where they support both the Iraq pullout and ongoing missions in Afghanistan. This showed up in the mail last week. If the text is too small for you to read, basically the flag was flown out of a C17 during missions over Afghanistan.










This is why you do not give a 6 year old her own makeup.










The video:


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Stargazers pictures made me remember an old one of mine. No where near his quality though!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Just some from my buddies deer lease this past weekend...


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

more....stupid iphone rotates them


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

osoobsessed said:


> hungry kitty
> what i came home too this week (momma left pantry door open)
> potential record Eld's deer we killed last weekend


EEEEK....you may need to call TLC, looks like the big guy has some hoarding tendencies hwell: lol

cool pics!!!


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Crab stuffed flounder
Pennsylvania oops
Loaded trailer


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Geocaches*

I've been geocaching on and off for a few years but never had a decent handheld GPS Receiver. Santa brought me a new one for Christmas so I've kicked it up a few notches. Here are some of the more interesting caches I've found recently. What is geocaching you ax? Go to www.geocaching.com for all the answers.

the uploader seems to want to rotate some of the pics. sorry.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

My youngest son couldn't wait to wet a line this past weekend since we have done nothing but hunt since mid September. The action was a little slow but he mangaged 2 almost leagal sheepheads off of Fulton Beach Road.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

WOW, Thats 2 cool. Looks like fun



wisslbritches said:


> I've been geocaching on and off for a few years but never had a decent handheld GPS Receiver. Santa brought me a new one for Christmas so I've kicked it up a few notches. Here are some of the more interesting caches I've found recently. What is geocaching you ax? Go to www.geocaching.com for all the answers.
> 
> the uploader seems to want to rotate some of the pics. sorry.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Tannerite


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Here's a few, one was a good day out and decided to take a swim. And my boy ridin his horse at the ranch. And a vessel that had a vapor lock and crushed it like a coke can!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

osoobsessed said:


> ...what i came home too this week (momma left pantry door open)...


Sure blame it on momma! :slimer: That pup looks too innocent to have done that!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

swifty said:


> Sure blame it on momma! :slimer: That pup looks too innocent to have done that!


I agree! Both of these are hilarious!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

When I was in Alabama this summer I went to a place where Indians had made big mounds. There was a small museum there with stuff they found in the mounds. It was fascinating.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

lmao!

ya, this one is a bit better...the pic i posted before really shows what all he was storing in his kennel. :headknock


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> lmao!
> 
> ya, this one is a bit better...the pic i posted before really shows what all he was storing in his kennel. :headknock


Your dog is a hoarder..........................


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Your dog is a hoarder..........................


ya, but he lost weight, down to 78 pounds, my vet was happy...then i showed her this picture.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Here are a few from my Colorado trip earlier this month.
1. Friendly buck
2. Ice fishing (8 below)
3. Smokey
4. GotG 1
5. Hungry does
6. GotG 2 (Kissing Camels)
7. GotG 3 (Balanced Rock & Steamboat Rock)
8. Frozen kids in Cripple Creek (JK)


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

A 3 man limit of cranes near Palacios last Sunday.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

wisslbritches said:


> I've been geocaching on and off for a few years but never had a decent handheld GPS Receiver. Santa brought me a new one for Christmas so I've kicked it up a few notches. Here are some of the more interesting caches I've found recently. What is geocaching you ax? Go to www.geocaching.com for all the answers.
> 
> the uploader seems to want to rotate some of the pics. sorry.


Yep! Fun stuff. We found one at the end of our block.


----------



## BANGaRANG (Aug 23, 2009)

Glad to see this!







Food pern!







How to properly unload a muzzleloader. Before n after!














HMFF!


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sunset on the Ranch...


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

fy0834 said:


> Sunset on the Ranch...
> 
> View attachment 454437


beautiful picture!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Lunch Time*

Some pics of the last Harvest

Mid Week Bake Ziti with Veal -


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh one more:

Pinewood derby tomorrow! My son and I got a little crazy with the dremel and ended up taking too much wood off our car. Had to get creative with the lead placement. Looks like smokestacks, or thats what I'm gonna tell him anyway! 4.95oz, baby!


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

I requested my old man's supervision while building my fence last weekend and I am **** glad I did so. Great spending time with him.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

My oldest boy with his heifer and one with a friends bull that was hungry

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

TheSampsonator said:


> I requested my old man's supervision while building my fence last weekend and I am **** glad I did so. Great spending time with him.


Thats awesome! Sure would love to have mine just sitting there again. Soak it up!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Jo Jo tired

Outside my teaching center momma and fawn

Headed in


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

My daughter and her friend last weekend.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Lesto keep that shotgun cleaned!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My beautiful bride & I at Las Vela's a few weekends ago...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

jamisjockey said:


> Oh one more:
> 
> Pinewood derby tomorrow! My son and I got a little crazy with the dremel and ended up taking too much wood off our car. Had to get creative with the lead placement. Looks like smokestacks, or thats what I'm gonna tell him anyway! 4.95oz, baby!


Lol Here is my sisters car she made with the cubscout ( Den Mom ) and they also made pinewood cookie cars.. Twinkies with Oreo 20 in rims...


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> Lol Here is my sisters car she made with the cubscout ( Den Mom ) and they also made pinewood cookie cars.. Twinkies with Oreo 20 in rims...


Very cool! 
Our pack rules are really restrictrive, no wafered or lathed wheels, only stock out of the box BSA approved wheels.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

jamisjockey said:


> Very cool!
> Our pack rules are really restrictrive, no wafered or lathed wheels, only stock out of the box BSA approved wheels.


I hear ya.. Forgot to say that her car came in first.. Lifesavers...


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

nice way to end the week... or start the weekend?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Friday Night Trout*

Yup .. Blue Corn meal crusted with a spice sour cream lime cilantro dop.

If u can find blue corm meal get some.. better for your heart.. Have to find a sub for the sour cream n this one would be off the wall


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Lol Dave, I had tilefish tonight


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Just a few more from Corn Island.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> My beautiful bride & I at Las Vela's a few weekends ago...


Your pockets look a bit empty, hope that flight was round trip.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Nwilkins said:


> Jo Jo tired
> 
> Outside my teaching center momma and fawn
> 
> Headed in


You sure live the life, when do you squeeze in time for golf?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ted Gentry said:


> Your pockets look a bit empty, hope that flight was round trip.


Las Velas...Not Las Vegas...LOL
http://lasvelashouston.com/home.php


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

Here is a pic of the first time I got to hold my baby girl . Born on 1/24/12


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

bonehead said:


> Here is a pic of the first time I got to hold my baby girl . Born on 1/24/12


Congrats, she is beautiful!


----------

